# Stock cooling most optimised?



## wowser (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi guys
I brought this case: Passant black case , I havent inserted the motherboard etc yet but was just looking at the fan layout, it has 3 fans, one on bottom front (directly behind the hard drives), one on the middle back and one on the middle left hand side.
now 2 of these are intake fans (the front and side one) while the back one is exhaust I believe.
This is kind of hard to explain, but here goes, I was worried that all the heat from the hard drive (which are being cooled by the front fan) will remain there because of the side fan, I was thinking maybe if I turn the fan upside down so it exhausts instead of intake will improve matters but not sure.
I know it didnt make much sense, if it helps I can take some pics and post them so I can explain better, whadya think?.

Thanks 

- Nikki hs


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

they will have tested their design before the produced the case the two pulling in and the exhaust at the rear will give a flow from front to back if you mess with it it will disrupt the flow,to keep but improve the flow either increase the size of the rear fan or add another exhaust fan at the rear


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

dai said:


> to keep but improve the flow either increase the size of the rear fan or add another exhaust fan at the rear


This is very good advice. If your case can support 120mm fans, and you are worried about airflow, it would be a well-spent upgrade from 80mm's. If you don't know how to tell what fan sizes your case supports, please ask :smile:


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You must also include the fact that you will have an exhaust fan in your PSU.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

if you want to add another fan get a pci slot one which gives you another exhaust fan in the back.


----------

